# Hot Bite Continued



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Couldnt sleep well last night wondering if the fishing was going to be as good as yesterday. The conditions were a lot different with a strong sou' wester blowing and the swell cosiderably smaller.
I paddled out threw out the 3kg dumbell an started casting with nervous anticipation. A dozen or so casts and nothing, the anchor wasnt holding as fast today, so I went for a bit of a paddle to locate the secret hole I lucked onto yesterday. Everything had changed I couldnt seem to find it and the wind was making it hard to troll.
I positioned myself on the red zone boundry by dropping the dumbell under a big rock(it finally held), and casting away and into the secret spot away and downwind.
A lot of casts and a couple of repositionings and not a touch, when just as my hopes were dwindling, I hooked this beauty. He took a while to land with a couple of runs away from the yak.
My next cast got a touch so I stopped windind, gave up some slack, bit of a tug, smooth lift of the rod, and ........ nothing. I wound in the swivel. It had failed below the swivel at the leader knot  
My fav lure. I managed to get 1 more off ebay, if anyone knows where to get the same one PM me.
I rigged up a sx 60 and made another round of casts, with not even a slight touch. The wind was getting stronger and it was getting cold and unpleasant so that was that. The hot bite had moved on  
This flatty was about 58cm, at what size should I be returning them when they are females :?: 
The conditions look like getting worse, wind and swell wise over the next couple of days, I'll have to come up with a different tactic


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Couple more.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

mate, you sure have notched up your fair share of time on the water lately! congrats on more fish!

leave a few for us will ya!

flatties over 70cm are normally breeding females and its recommended to release them. of course not everyone does!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

You're brainin' 'em Breambo, and killing the rest of us!

Qldrs have to return them at 70cm, and in NSW you can only keep one above 70cm. My personal rule, yet to be tested, is to return any above 70cm.

I have seen the Rapala GSRs for sale in Singapore, where they are quite a bit cheaper than here. Perhaps you should take a detour on your next trip to SE Asia. I can certainly have a look next time through, but I've no idea when that will be. Simond11 might be able to give you contact details to some of the Singapore retailers for an internet or phone sale, but the Singapore retailers don't seen big on the internet


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Also http://www.campbellsprotackle.com/store ... sp?ID=3304


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Thats a relief Dave. I managed to score one more on ebay - Rum City Lures and tackle, but he only had one left. The green one in the 4cm I had once, but only for a couple of casts. The price is a bit expensive, but not as much as say the sx's, and they are a quality lure. ( Worked for me).  The 5cm ones a bit heavier than the equivilent in the sx so it casts a bit further on the heavier mono.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Geez Breambo, ya slayin em  I picked up the exact same Rapala from anaconda Melb about 4 months ago, they should do mail order (and from memory it was out of their 2nds $10 buck bin). :wink:


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice work Breambo - that lagoon needs a sign up on it saying "Breambos Fresh Seafood Store", you've sure got amongst it down there the last few trips! With Flathead I personally don't like to keep anything below 45cm or above 60cm.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Breambo

As Dave said our catch size widow up here on duskies is between 40cms to 70cms, and bag limit of 5....30cms for sand and bar tailed flathead, no catch limit

The new rule came in about 3 years ago, and since its introduction quality has definately improved; so perhaps the scientific bods got it right.

Even without rules most responsible anglers return the big breeders anyway


----------

